# 20Hr MPTC Reserve Firearms Training Program - Starts September 21st



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

The Massachusetts Volunteer Law Enforcement Officer Association (MA-VLEOA) in conjunction with the Massachusetts Law Enforcement Firearms Instructors and Armorers Association (MLEFIAA) are sponsoring a 20 hour MPTC Reserve Firearms Training Program.

Classes will be held in the Central MA area on Thursday September 19th from 6PM - 10PM, Saturday September 21st and Saturday September 28th from 9AM - 6PM.

Details and the ability to register can be found at www.mavleoa.org
 
See what other officers who have had the training say about this class: http://www.mavleoa.org/Training_Program


----------



## Blue line 2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

Does anyone know when the nest class is for this,?


----------



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

Just posted on www.mavleoa.org

Starts April 4th

Go to www.mavleoa.org for full details

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Are they looking for help teaching those classes Aux? I'd be happy to give back... Its where I got my start. 

Level II MPTC Instructor

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

Joe Picariello from MLEFIAA would be the person to contact. He is coordinating the training delivery.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

